# Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder: A Mindfulness and Acceptance Guide to Conquering Feelings of Numbness and Unreality



## ChrisPA

Hi all,

There is a new book on depersonalization that is going to be published on June 3rd! It is by Fugen Neziroglue and Katharine Donnelly with a foreward by Daphne Simeon. Some pretty exciting stuff. Below I am going to post a link to the google preview of the book. You can read about 35 pages of it. After reading the preview I can't wait to read the whole thing! It seems like it will be a really great read, and a great guide for all of us dealing with DP. I just find it exciting to know that there are professionals in the mental health field studying the condition and coming up with useful ways to help those of us with DPD out! Enjoy the preview!

http://books.google.com/books?id=YYA04km5NfQC&printsec=frontcover&dq=Overcoming+Depersonalization+Disorder:+A+Mindfulness+and+Acceptance+Guide+to+Conquering+Feelings+of+Numbness+and+Unreality&source=bl&ots=VdJIfcZXdi&sig=EJ5ufQiJLEMCa8IS0wGeSaxICSg&hl=en&ei=SqfZS6-3McH-8AaLobVU&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CBcQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q&f=false

-ChrisPA


----------



## nix

ChrisPA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> There is a new book on depersonalization that is going to be published on June 3rd! It is by Fugen Neziroglue and Katharine Donnelly with a foreward by Daphne Simeon. Some pretty exciting stuff. Below I am going to post a link to the google preview of the book. You can read about 35 pages of it. After reading the preview I can't wait to read the whole thing! It seems like it will be a really great read, and a great guide for all of us dealing with DP. I just find it exciting to know that there are professionals in the mental health field studying the condition and coming up with useful ways to help those of us with DPD out! Enjoy the preview!
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=YYA04km5NfQC&printsec=frontcover&dq=Overcoming+Depersonalization+Disorder:+A+Mindfulness+and+Acceptance+Guide+to+Conquering+Feelings+of+Numbness+and+Unreality&source=bl&ots=VdJIfcZXdi&sig=EJ5ufQiJLEMCa8IS0wGeSaxICSg&hl=en&ei=SqfZS6-3McH-8AaLobVU&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CBcQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q&f=false
> 
> -ChrisPA


It seems that it is the same thing as DPmanual, but written by other person. That is actualy good thing, because it means that derealization is curable then.


----------



## jay2008

Already pre-ordered this on Amazon about a month ago. Looking forward to getting it in the second week of June.

What this means for everyone is the awareness of this horrible affliction is being publicized more and more....now, we have to hope some great scientists and doctors will take a crack at a cure or proper treatment.


----------



## ChrisPA

I think this book will be more in depth and helpful than the DP Manual personally. Sure the DP Manual was written by someone who had DP first hand, but they reference individuals who have DP throughout this new book. I'd rather read something that is written by credible scientific minds in the mental health field than something like the DP Manual. The DP Manual was too much of "just forget about it and it will start to go away," for me. Not enough in depth discussion and methods to use to make forgetting about it easier. The DP Manual is a helpful tool though, no doubt.


----------



## Ziggy

ChrisPA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> There is a new book on depersonalization that is going to be published on June 3rd! It is by Fugen Neziroglue and Katharine Donnelly with a foreward by Daphne Simeon. Some pretty exciting stuff. Below I am going to post a link to the google preview of the book. You can read about 35 pages of it. After reading the preview I can't wait to read the whole thing! It seems like it will be a really great read, and a great guide for all of us dealing with DP. I just find it exciting to know that there are professionals in the mental health field studying the condition and coming up with useful ways to help those of us with DPD out! Enjoy the preview!
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=YYA04km5NfQC&printsec=frontcover&dq=Overcoming+Depersonalization+Disorder:+A+Mindfulness+and+Acceptance+Guide+to+Conquering+Feelings+of+Numbness+and+Unreality&source=bl&ots=VdJIfcZXdi&sig=EJ5ufQiJLEMCa8IS0wGeSaxICSg&hl=en&ei=SqfZS6-3McH-8AaLobVU&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CBcQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q&f=false
> 
> -ChrisPA


Hi Chris,

I just placed an order for this book. I am so excited to get it! I was just recently diagnosed with this terrible thing and I am so happy that I now know this has a name! I have been living this way for years and I have felt like the only person in the world that feels like this. I recently joined this forum as well and it has taken alot of anxiety off of me knowing that there are other people feeling this way too.

Thank you for the link to this book, I can't wait to read it!


----------



## sarah

ChrisPA said:


> I think this book will be more in depth and helpful than the DP Manual personally. Sure the DP Manual was written by someone who had DP first hand, but they reference individuals who have DP throughout this new book. I'd rather read something that is written by credible scientific minds in the mental health field than something like the DP Manual. The DP Manual was too much of "just forget about it and it will start to go away," for me. Not enough in depth discussion and methods to use to make forgetting about it easier. The DP Manual is a helpful tool though, no doubt.


Hi Chris,

Thanks for the post. I have recovered from DP using Acceptance and Commitment Therapy. This seems to be what the title of the book is suggesting. This therapy does actually give you more indepth practical ways to keep doing your life. I hope that you check it out. You are right it is the strategies which need to be focused on.

Take Care,

Good book about ACT therapy is The Happiness Trap. Bad name but very practical. Jeff Abugel is also writing a second book on DP.


----------



## ChrisPA

This book just came in to my local Barnes and Noble I am picking it up today! I'll let everyone know what I think of it, once I get through it.


----------



## Ziggy

ChrisPA said:


> This book just came in to my local Barnes and Noble I am picking it up today! I'll let everyone know what I think of it, once I get through it.


I ordered it on Amazon and got it a few days ago. I am looking forward to reading it as well...


----------



## Sarasi3

Hey ChrisPA!

Thank you for taking the time to share this with us! I read the preview and found it very easy to read, understand and relate to. This is important to me as DP impairs my concentration and focus. It seems to me I will be able to read this book.

Much of what they write about makes sense, especially when they mention obsessive thoughts and re-evaluation of DP symptoms to be counterproductive. It seems they have cut out all the bull-shit 'doctor's language', which is so refreshing haha. They have stripped it back to make it easy for the user to follow, whilst still retaining depth and content. I look forward to reading it!

-MiF


----------



## never_giving_up

thank you so much this is already being extremely helpful!

obviously pre-ordered it straight away too!


----------



## hoot

ChrisPA said:


> I'd rather read something that is written by credible scientific minds in the mental health field than something like the DP Manual.


That's weird. From what I've read and heard, most psychiatrists and people in the "mental health field" have very little understanding of DP/DR and what really causes it, they just write it off as depression or anxiety and prescribe some drugs, like prozac, which is essentially flouride, which is a waste product from aluminium refinement, which is in your tap water if you live in the US. Most of these jokers are the same type of scam artists (althought they might not be aware of it themselves) you find in the alternative health industry, people who tell you majubaruba oil will cure your genital warts in two minutes! It's magic!

These scientists don't necessarily have a better grasp of DP than you, me, the guy who wrote the DPmanual or even the bum down the street who eats scraps from garbage bin and gives handjobs in the back alley. They may seem like they do, but that's just because they make it all sound complicated and sciency (which it doesn't necessarily need to be), and our society puts people with a PhD on a pedastal, regardless if they really care about what they're doing, or if it's just a way for them to make money so that they can buy that Porsche they've been dreaming about. It's as if shrinks are the chosen ones. Like people in the 1700s believed priests talked directly to God, and we mere mortals are some sort of semi-retarded neanderthals, incapable of rational thought. Oh, how I loathe blind credentialism.

But if it really does work for you, then who am I to judge. Ultimately I think what will work for you is what you believe in, and if the person who helps you has to be a "credible scientific mind with a PhD in the mental health field from the Johns Hopkins University" or whatever, then that's fine. Whatever improves your condition is great, for you!

End of rant!


----------



## Xerei

ChrisPA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> There is a new book on depersonalization that is going to be published on June 3rd! It is by Fugen Neziroglue and Katharine Donnelly with a foreward by Daphne Simeon. Some pretty exciting stuff. Below I am going to post a link to the google preview of the book. You can read about 35 pages of it. After reading the preview I can't wait to read the whole thing! It seems like it will be a really great read, and a great guide for all of us dealing with DP. I just find it exciting to know that there are professionals in the mental health field studying the condition and coming up with useful ways to help those of us with DPD out! Enjoy the preview!
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=YYA04km5NfQC&printsec=frontcover&dq=Overcoming+Depersonalization+Disorder:+A+Mindfulness+and+Acceptance+Guide+to+Conquering+Feelings+of+Numbness+and+Unreality&source=bl&ots=VdJIfcZXdi&sig=EJ5ufQiJLEMCa8IS0wGeSaxICSg&hl=en&ei=SqfZS6-3McH-8AaLobVU&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CBcQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q&f=false
> 
> -ChrisPA


I'd say DPmanual is better...as he says on his book, he will only tell you what you need to know, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## ZachT

Xerei said:


> I'd say DPmanual is better...as he says on his book, he will only tell you what you need to know, nothing more, nothing less.


I still have to get the DP manual...


----------



## ChrisPA

Xerei, did you read this book??


----------



## never_giving_up

I think the DPmanual is great and has a lot of value. I also highly recommend At Last A Life which is proving to be insanely helpful.

I think when it comes to solving the problem that is DPD you need to be willing to spend a little bit of money. I think what you can gain in knowledge and understanding and your eventual recovery far outweighs your initial investment.


----------



## ChrisPA

I wasn't trying to bash the DP Manual with this post, or tell people to read this over that, nor compare it against other books written on the subject. Just for me personally the DP Manual didn't really help my DP as much as other texts have, and it's nice to read everything that's out there over being ignorant. The problem I had with the DPManual was that it was too oversimplified I thought, and just re-iterated over and over again in one form or another the same thing: "forget about it and it will pass." This is true but a chronic sufferer needs to be given some methods to help them to do so. If it was as easy as just forget about it then dpselfhelp.com wouldn't exist and neither would DP/DR in general. It didn't have to be "a scientific mind" to tell me what DP is Hoot, but anytime you are trying to learn more about something or research something it is always best to use multiple sources. We are taught to do that at an early age when we write research papers, and the same applies for learning more about any subject. I was just trying to put another resource out there that those with DP/DR could check out. That's all I was trying to do. Do the authors of this book no more than you and I or Shaun Connor, I don't know, but why close your mind off to it because you think a traditional psychologist wouldn't understand DP. We need those that don't suffer from it to understand it, if we hope to better educate and help those with the condition in the future.


----------



## wise

I just read this book and it was so badly written that it triggered me! I don't recommend it at all. Harris Harrington's program is the most promising and it won't trigger your symptoms.


----------

